# 【GIVEAWAY】Win VOOPOO Father’s Day Mysterious Gift Pack for Your Dad



## VOOPOO (12/6/19)

Father's Day is coming up！To the dads we have, dads we've loved and the dads we've chosen, VOOPOO is holding VOOPOO Father's Day Contest here! Get a wonderful free gift for your dearest old man by joining us~ Let's celebrate love & let your love be loud! 

Rules to Enter：
1. Share a story or picture of you& your dad and say some words you want him to know 
2. Mention 2+ friends

Prize: VOOPOO Father’s Day Mysterious Gift Pack
Ends on June.16th. Good luck to all~~
Note: You must be in the legal vaping age to enter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

So this is me and my loving dad Tom. 

I can write a book about my dad, the things he has gone through in life since i can remember being a little boy and life hasnt been all sunshine. But one thing is for sure, everytime i see my dad, he always has this great smile and always a great story to tell me about his younger years! 

I only get to see my dad around every 3 months as he lives far away with my step mom, But when we do visit its always one massive jol, braai vleis and going to bed in the morning hours! 

I love my dad!




@lesvaches @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (13/6/19)

#Post 1


VOOPOO said:


> Share a story or picture of you& your dad and say some words you want him to know


I don’t have a separate story. The whole life is a story. 
I want to say thank you to my father for having taught me a lot, he has perfectly prepared me for adult life. I worked as a carpenter, made windows and furniture for the house, then everything changed and I became a construction engineer, I work in computer programs. I could not change my profession so easily if my father had not helped. 
I do not live with my parents, I have my own family, but I try to come to visit every weekend. I help dad to quit smoking with the help of vaping, and we succeed! 
I am very fortunate to have such a kind, very intelligent and educated father. 
My father is an etalon for me, and I become an etalon for my little son.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (13/6/19)

#Post 2


VOOPOO said:


> Mention 2+ friends


@La_Navidad @Largo @hot.chillie35 @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (13/6/19)

#Post 1


VOOPOO said:


> 1. Share a story or picture of you& your dad and say some words you want him to know


Well, here is a kind of story.. First of all I'm very grateful to my father Alex for all he's done for me, for all time and efforts he spent to raise me. Althou I haven't followed his footsteps (in career etc.) he's tought me a lot. Another thing to thank him - my passion for travels. When I was a kid my father often took me with him on a business trips (sometimes it was me with my mom, sometimes only me) so this is how I was able to see the world. After many years I try to travel as much as I can, so it is a kind of obsession.. a good obsession as my wife says)
I try to visit my dad (and my mom of course) as often as possible. This year Father's Day hits the same date as my birthday date, so I think this is a good idea to combine two celebrations in one)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (13/6/19)

#Post 2


VOOPOO said:


> 2. Mention 2+ friends


@dunskoy @Largo @lesvaches @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/19)

he is the best and love milkashakes just as much I do Caitlin Rosie-Brits 16 @Cor @Power puffer 
this is just for Interpol to check criminal dads

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (15/6/19)

My dad was a man capable of the most unusual things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (15/6/19)

@Camvapes31 @Elena

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

a Father that protected his family, his country and could still remain one of the most kind hearted human beings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

#2 @RainstormZA @Dela Rey Steyn @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VOOPOO (20/6/19)

Thank you all for participating! Really love your stories with your father. They're so warm and nice. Appreciate it very much. Wish every father live a healthy and happy life, and to those who have left rest in peace.
Congratulations to the winner
@lesvaches
Please pm to claim your prize and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guy and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/19)

Congrats @lesvaches

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/6/19)

Whoot!! thank you so much @VOOPOO


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)

Well done big boy !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

Congrats @lesvaches...Good things comes to Good people.enjoy!

Thanks @VOOPOO .AWESOME COMP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

